# sexy Larissa Reis training legs



## fit4life (Oct 19, 2011)

Larissa Reis IFBB figure pro preps for 20ll Olympia, uses great form watch her train.  if you like post rep me please trying to earn some green.  Thanks in advance bros! Larissa Trains Legs Before The Olympia - YouTube


----------



## fit4life (Oct 19, 2011)

sexy till shes opens her mouth, a little too much testosterone maybe???


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2011)

testfreak said:


> sexy till shes opens her mouth.



Agreed. She is very sexy, but sounds like a transvestite.


----------



## bobbyboy (Oct 19, 2011)

That's the hottest tranny I've ever seen....and she does a great job tucking it back in those tiny shorts!


----------



## Hell (Oct 19, 2011)

I had it on mute but OH MY JESUS FUCK!!


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

She is amazing..and I dig that accent of hers..so the voice is a bit deep, she is still sexy as hell. I think she has the best legs in Figure..


----------



## fit4life (Oct 19, 2011)

Olddawg71 said:


> She is amazing..and I dig that accent of hers..so the voice is a bit deep, she is still sexy as hell. I think she has the best legs in Figure..


 i know right sexy ass hell i would be so distracted while working out!!!!


----------



## Olddawg71 (Oct 19, 2011)

testfreak said:


> i know right sexy ass hell i would be so distracted while working out!!!!



Shit..I wouldn't be able to get any training done..No way could I squat or deadlift with the wood I would be sporting..


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 19, 2011)

She could sound like kermit the frog for all I care...who cares!


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 19, 2011)

shes aloud to wear those boyshorts in the gym? =o


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 21, 2011)

Her legs make a nice belt


----------



## peram4996 (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree this chick is hot!


----------

